# Dumb question re Dewalt



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there; my first post here and I have a stupid question. 

I have a Dewalt DW621 Plunge Router. One part has me flummoxed. I have no idea of its function. 

The first picture is the part in question. 

The second is an exploded drawing of the router. The red arrow indicates the bits that make up the part. The blue arrow, the next closest part, indicates the parallel fence. But I can't see any relationship between the two parts. 

Can anyone please tell me its use?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome.
I don't have that router but it looks like part of the fence. Looks like it will allow you to route following a curve. The fence with a straight edge follows a straight edge (#72 in your diagram). Do you have the other half of the diagram with the numbered descriptions?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

TORB said:


> Hi there; my first post here and I have a stupid question.
> 
> I have a Dewalt DW621 Plunge Router. One part has me flummoxed. I have no idea of its function.
> 
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forum
This is more of a SWAG (Scientific Wild A$$ Guess) but it looks a lot like the roller guide I got with my Colt. It allows you to flush trim with a non bearing bit for instance. Would also allow you to follow tighter curves than the parallel guide. Like I said, just a guess and I have yet to use mine for anything so take this for what it may or may not be worth.:wacko:


----------



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

jlord said:


> Welcome.
> Do you have the other half of the diagram with the numbered descriptions?


Thanks for the welcome. 

Unfortunately, the exploded view is a single page by itself. It looks like a last minute addition. Its not part of the stapled destruction manual and does not have any descriptions listed. 

The main part of the manual has other diagrams with descriptions for the major parts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

James and John are right on, I have the same edge guide for the 611 DeWalt and it's not a item that comes with it as a default item..
Sometimes you want to use a router bit without a bearing on it and the fixture will take the place for the bearing/off set,etc.many trim routers come with them as a default item.

By the way the DeWalt edge guide will fit many routers that's a real plus.. ▼ see the two set of rods in the picture and it's great cir.jig on top of that..just by removing the Alum.part on the edge guide and use it for the pivot point with a bolt you have in the shop.

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW6913 Router Edge Guide with Fine Adjustment and Vacuum Adaptor: Home Improvement

Manual,Not the same one but it works the same way as the below.
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/44000-44999/44914.pdf

===


----------



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

Many thanks to all of you for your assistance. Bob, you are dead right and that little device looks like it will come in very handy. 

I have attached a picture of it as the completed part so that anyone else who may be wondering what its for will be able to see it.


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

What does the Owners Manual say? Should not the owners manual explain it's function? I am now curious as you are!


----------



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

NavyCharles24 said:


> What does the Owners Manual say? Should not the owners manual explain it's function? I am now curious as you are!


It doesn't! That's why I posted the question here. Many of the owners manuals that come with power tools leave a lot to be desired, especially those made in China. 

Its also pretty obvious the destructions are written by tech heads that knows the products intimately and assumes that the readers are all experts in the field. Unfortunately they are not "dummy tested" before they are printed.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't you mean the dummy's need to tested before they write the manual.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Here we go again. That looks as if it may work on my Ridgid full size and trim routers by it having two different diameter rod sets. I may have to invest in one just for the fine tuning feature.

BTW Bob...Thanks for the Amazon link. I want you to know your helpful information on the various items you link to helps keep my credit card maxed out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You're Welcome I think,can't have too many tools, some of the neat ones are hard to turn down ,I just love to go into the shop ( toy shop and play with my toys) some days I just go into the shop and say OK what toy do I want to play with today..can't do that if you don't have the toy at hand LOL LOL..many days I will pull one out and say how can I make this better tool,sometimes it works out great and sometimes it does not...

Many times I will say what was this guy thinking about when he made the tool or say didn't the guy use the tool b/4 he started to make it and put it out on the market place..but on the other hand when I find one that gets it right I will pass it on like the DeWalt edge guide.. 



====

===


===



Ken Bee said:


> Here we go again. That looks as if it may work on my Ridgid full size and trim routers by it having two different diameter rod sets. I may have to invest in one just for the fine tuning feature.
> 
> BTW Bob...Thanks for the Amazon link. I want you to know your helpful information on the various items you link to helps keep my credit card maxed out.


----------

